# I got me an adorable Midget jar!



## farmkiti (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi, everybody.  I'm a total noob; just started looking at aqua Mason jars online.  I like the pretty aqua color and have started to learn about the different types.  This is my first Midget jar; just got it.  I love mini anything, and this little jar is just adorable.  I'm hoping it's not a Chinese reproduction; I could handle an American reproduction, if that's what it is.  Hoping maybe it's an authentic antique from about 1878 or later.  In case you can't see it, it says, "Mason's Improved," on the front and has the CFJCo emblem on it.  Does anybody know anything about this type of jar?


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks like an original to me. Most of the fruit that China reproduces are the 1858 ones. Welcome to the site.


----------



## farmkiti (Nov 26, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> Looks like an original to me. Most of the fruit that China reproduces are the 1858 ones. Welcome to the site.


Wow - thank you so much!  Glad to hear you think it's the real deal.  It's in such good shape, I almost couldn't believe it was an original.  I just adore this little jar. I only own seven aqua fruit jars, and this one is the nicest one I've bought so far.


----------



## coreya (Nov 27, 2020)

you should Get a "Red Book" which will help in your soon to be addiction of fruit jars. Your jar is listed as a # 1711 and appears in really nice shape with a listed value of 25-35. Was made for the Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. by several glass company's after 1871.


----------



## farmkiti (Nov 27, 2020)

coreya said:


> you should Get a "Red Book" which will help in your soon to be addiction of fruit jars. Your jar is listed as a # 1711 and appears in really nice shape with a listed value of 25-35. Was made for the Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. by several glass company's after 1871.


Thanks, Coreya!  I've been seeing those Red Books.  Should I aim for the most recent publication?  I would assume so.  They aren't cheap, are they?  But I guess if I'm gonna get into another form of collecting, it'd be a good investment.  Plus I like reading the little back stories about how & when they were made.  Thanks for looking mine up for me!  Good to know.


----------



## coreya (Nov 27, 2020)

Get the book direct from the author at Redbookjars.com .There are several much more expensive books available (such as "the fruit jar works") that have huge amounts of info but usually if you post a question on here someone can provide the info without spending 100's on reference material. The red book however is a great reference to have close at hand when searching for jars


----------



## farmkiti (Nov 27, 2020)

coreya said:


> Get the book direct from the author at Redbookjars.com .There are several much more expensive books available (such as "the fruit jar works") that have huge amounts of info but usually if you post a question on here someone can provide the info without spending 100's on reference material. The red book however is a great reference to have close at hand when searching for jars


Great tip, Coreya; thanks!  At redbookjars.com the #12 issue is $20 cheaper than elsewhere.  I can just about afford that one!


----------



## shotdwn (Nov 27, 2020)

Glad your listening to Coreya. He is one of the most knowledgeable fruit jar people on this site. He can always come up with an answer for you.


----------



## coreya (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks a bunch Shot but there are people here whos knowledge far surpasses mine, I just have more time on my hands to get in first!    Good luck with your collecting Farm


----------



## farmkiti (Nov 28, 2020)

coreya said:


> Thanks a bunch Shot but there are people here whos knowledge far surpasses mine, I just have more time on my hands to get in first!    Good luck with your collecting Farm


Thanks, Coreya, and to Shotdwn as well.  Since I'm so new to collecting jars and bottles, I'm just soaking it all in right now.  As soon as I'm able, I'll be buying that Red Book.  I also collect fountain pens, but mostly new ones and minis.  So buying old things is new to me.  I love this phase of collecting, where I'm learning as much as my brain can hold every day.  I know with time, it'll all come together and mesh.  Fun!


----------



## Dogo (Nov 28, 2020)

The Consolidated Fruit Jar Company was a sheet metal manufacturer that started making caps and bands for jars and wound up with their own line  They had other glass works produce  the jars, but they do make an interesting collection..


----------



## BF109 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sweet jar and in great shape!  I'm partial to midgets too and have a modest collection of patent 1858 types.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 3, 2020)

farmkiti, Welcome to jar collecting. Your Improved Midget appears to be in very good condition. And yes, the Red Book is a must have. Between the "Red Book" & "The Fruit Jar Works" (Vol.1 & 2) there is a wealth of information pertinent to jar collecting. As far as having any concerns relating to Midget jars, yes there are reproductions out there. Most notably the "Dream Color" series of ...Pat. Nov 30th 1858 Midget Jars that were produced in 1971 in Kentucky, I believe. These reproduction Midget jars have become highly collectible in their own right. There are also much more modern Midget reproductions, but these smooth-lip jars are fairly easy to identify as a repro. An easy way to dishtinguish, say, a "Dream Color"...Patent 1858 Midget jar from an authentic late 19th century ...Patent 1858 jar would be the mold seams. Legit 19th century Midgets have (2) vertical mold seams, while the "Dream Color" reproductions have (3) vertical mold seams. Enjoy your jar collecting. It's a wonderful hobby!


----------



## farmkiti (Dec 3, 2020)

BF109 said:


> Sweet jar and in great shape!  I'm partial to midgets too and have a modest collection of patent 1858 types.


Thanks for your comments.  Yes, the midgets are just so cute, I can't resist them. Currently I'm looking for unusual midgets that look authentic, with the ground glass rims and so forth.  I also like to look for pint jars with different maker's labels.  It is definitely an addictive hobby!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2020)

farmkiti said:


> Thanks, Coreya!  I've been seeing those Red Books.  Should I aim for the most recent publication?  I would assume so.  They aren't cheap, are they?  But I guess if I'm gonna get into another form of collecting, it'd be a good investment.  Plus I like reading the little back stories about how & when they were made.  Thanks for looking mine up for me!  Good to know.


With the book at least you will know what you are looking at and an idea of value. So as to avoid a costly noob mistake like over paying and not recognizing a reproduction. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## farmkiti (Dec 3, 2020)

klaatu said:


> farmkiti, Welcome to jar collecting. Your Improved Midget appears to be in very good condition. And yes, the Red Book is a must have. Between the "Red Book" & "The Fruit Jar Works" (Vol.1 & 2) there is a wealth of information pertinent to jar collecting. As far as having any concerns relating to Midget jars, yes there are reproductions out there. Most notably the "Dream Color" series of ...Pat. Nov 30th 1858 Midget Jars that were produced in 1971 in Kentucky, I believe. These reproduction Midget jars have become highly collectible in their own right. There are also much more modern Midget reproductions, but these smooth-lip jars are fairly easy to identify as a repro. An easy way to dishtinguish, say, a "Dream Color"...Patent 1858 Midget jar from an authentic late 19th century ...Patent 1858 jar would be the mold seams. Legit 19th century Midgets have (2) vertical mold seams, while the "Dream Color" reproductions have (3) vertical mold seams. Enjoy your jar collecting. It's a wonderful hobby!


Klaatu, thanks for all the info!  I love learning about these jars, especially the Midgets.  You've given me some good clues to work with.


----------



## farmkiti (Dec 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> With the book at least you will know what you are looking at and an idea of value. So as to avoid a costly noob mistake like over paying and not recognizing a reproduction.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes; I definitely plan to get me a Red Book as soon as possible.  I'm not obsessed with their value; however, I don't want to pay too much for the jars I buy.  I've got a few already, with a few more coming.  I'm going pretty slow and not buying too many till I have a better idea what I'm doing.  Can't wait to get the book so I can find the jars I've bought so far.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2020)

farmkiti said:


> Yes; I definitely plan to get me a Red Book as soon as possible.  I'm not obsessed with their value; however, I don't want to pay too much for the jars I buy.  I've got a few already, with a few more coming.  I'm going pretty slow and not buying too many till I have a better idea what I'm doing.  Can't wait to get the book so I can find the jars I've bought so far.


Remember color is king as far as most jar collectors are concerned. There are exceptions though.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 3, 2020)

farmkiti said:


> Thanks for your comments.  Yes, the midgets are just so cute, I can't resist them. Currently I'm looking for unusual midgets that look authentic, with the ground glass rims and so forth.  I also like to look for pint jars with different maker's labels.  It is definitely an addictive hobby!


Since the 1971 Dream Series jars were mentioned, here's a photo of 6 of the 7 different colors of them.  There is a lighter amber colored one missing in this group.  These jars will also have 971 on the base, although it can be difficult to see on some.  Welcome, and enjoy your collection!


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 3, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Remember color is king as far as most jar collectors are concerned. There are exceptions though.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Color is king pretty much in all bottle collecting.  Condition is big too.


----------



## farmkiti (Dec 3, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Since the 1971 Dream Series jars were mentioned, here's a photo of 6 of the 7 different colors of them.  There is a lighter amber colored one missing in this group.  These jars will also have 971 on the base, although it can be difficult to see on some.  Welcome, and enjoy your collection!


Those are pretty.  I especially like the iridescent gold one.


----------



## farmkiti (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks to y'all who have welcomed me and given me good advice.


----------



## Len (Feb 24, 2021)

The Red Book by Doug Leybourne I believe has 14 editions. The latest is about 5 years old or less. If you buy it via the author he usually autographs it for free.   It has DETAILS about all aspects as well as values. Indeed the bible of fruit jar collecting for the foreseeable future.  Good Luck and good hunting with your collection. --CT Len


----------



## farmkiti (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks.  I plan to get one pretty soon.


----------

